# Pretty bummed out



## AshCat (Jun 17, 2013)

I was really looking forward to attending Further Confusion in 2014, but it's January 16-20. 

I HAVE SCHOOL ON THOSE DAYS. I'm so sad


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Okay....... was a thread needed for this?


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

Go to the things we hate thread.


----------



## AshCat (Jun 17, 2013)

@Teal I'm new, instead of asking me that question, you could've helped me out and told me that I shouldn't post this here. It said convention thread so I thought this was the appropriate place to post.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

The thread has no content, no discussion.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 17, 2013)

To be fair.... I'm new and I know that this isn't my journal for my shit life.


----------



## AshCat (Jun 17, 2013)

@Teal well too bad, if you don't like it, then leave. You have no business telling me what I can and can't post.
@Falaffel you're a month old, does that still count as new?


----------



## Taralack (Jun 17, 2013)

FAF isn't your personal diary. Go back to livejournal bub


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 17, 2013)

This thread is lacking.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

AshCat said:


> @Teal well too bad, if you don't like it, then leave. You have no business telling me what I can and can't post.


 Public forum. If you wanna post something like this make a journal on the main site or go to twitter.


----------



## AshCat (Jun 17, 2013)

I don't know what live journal is. Sorry for posting this, I didn't quite know how things worked here. Now I know. Would you like me to delete this thread?


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

AshCat said:


> I don't know what live journal is. Sorry for posting this, I didn't quite know how things worked here. Now I know. Would you like me to delete this thread?


 Lurk before you post.


----------



## AshCat (Jun 17, 2013)

Alright


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 18, 2013)

Christ people step off your high horse.

OP made an honest mistake, no reason to berate him/her.


----------



## Ansitru (Jun 18, 2013)

AshCat said:


> @Teal I'm new, instead of asking me that question, you could've helped me out and told me that I shouldn't post this here. It said convention thread so I thought this was the appropriate place to post.



You can be new and still use common sense.


----------

